# Beautiful Piano Piece



## Nick (Sep 21, 2009)

Kyle Landry did it. I found him on youtube and love this piece. It's worth a listen. Happy and upbeat with a gorgeous melody. ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuvkTEvR-h0&feature=related


----------



## Roukeny (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzFKBPwMkNA
Fantasie op.5 - Tears by Sergei Rachmaninoff, One of my favorites.

Just pure, raw emotion. A man can listen to this and hear the teardrops splatter.


----------

